# eachgame.hk?



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2012)

Just found a topic, please lock my thread for me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm actually having some problems with them at the moment. I saw on Shoptemp that they had an EZ Flash IV listed for around $25 so I went ahead and ordered one. That was about...20 days ago. The tracking number they gave me hasn't been updated since then and I've just sent off an email to them with my concern.


----------

